# widehips



## widehips71 (Mar 28, 2014)

Figured since I plan on being around here for awhile I'd start a photo journal of sorts.  Doubt there will be many updates but it may help keep me accountable.  Was out of commission for a lil over 4yrs with injuries and surgeries but am looking forward to a healthy road ahead.

@5'8"
In the red / Dec 16, 2013 - 162lbs - BF% Unknown
In the gold / Mar 21, 2014 - 179lbs - BF% Unknown

Same camera. Same lighting.  Natty


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2014)

That's good progress homie. Good shit for being natty. Definitely paying off. U gained more natural than most idiots do on gear. Lol


----------



## nightster (Mar 28, 2014)

Right on!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice gains, Brother!


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 28, 2014)

Great job doin it natty bud! Keep up the good work! Oh, gotta love dem Golds stringers bay bay! Lol


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 28, 2014)

You look really good, and a bit tanner...LOL- isn't it nice to see these side by side pics...


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 28, 2014)

Good shit brother.  Keep it going.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 28, 2014)

Wide brother, saw that pic before, still gotta a say yiu are an awesome job. Can tell you're dedicated....keep it up and going!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice work bro! Looks like you got dreads?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice work WH.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking good brother!!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice gong bro. You look good in both photos


----------



## italian1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice work man. Envious of these one in a million kind of dudes that can put together a body like that. Natty or on gear.


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 28, 2014)

Yum and yum. Looking great babe!


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking awesome!


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking good wide. Keep the hard work going.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 28, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's good progress homie. Good shit for being natty. Definitely paying off. U gained more natural than most idiots do on gear. Lol



You know, diet diet diet.  We all preach it because it's the truth.  I've been over 200lbs before so I think it's a lil easier for someone who's been there to get it back.  It's hard to see where the extra 17lbs is at with a shirt on and no full body shots, but my legs and back are filling in nicely and I believe density plays a factor.  I had accidentally gotten over the 181 mark for about a week or so, so I had to scale back the carbs in order to stay under that for this meet.  After the meet though, all bets are off!!



Stevethedream said:


> Great job doin it natty bud! Keep up the good work! Oh, gotta love dem Golds stringers bay bay! Lol



I've half joked that when I do get on the sauce, I'll workout everyday in a big baggy sweatshirt and just bust out the stringer 4 months later like what



Trauma RN said:


> You look really good, and a bit tanner...LOL- isn't it nice to see these side by side pics...



Thank you.  I'll get progressively darker now that summer is here.  And yes the side by sides really help put things into perspective



stonetag said:


> Nice work bro! Looks like you got dreads?



I can neither deny nor confirm said accusations 



italian1 said:


> Nice work man. Envious of these one in a million kind of dudes that can put together a body like that. Natty or on gear.



You're too kind brother.  Arnold was one in a million.  Frank Zane was one in a million.  I'm just a dude that lifts


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 28, 2014)

As for everyone's compliments that I did not reply to directly, thank you!  They do not go unnoticed


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 28, 2014)

Excellent work brother!!!

Get under that bar at that meet and smash that mother ****ers teeth down his throat. 
Fuk yea!!!


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 9, 2014)

Been a lil bit since I updated.  I really wish I had someone to take the pics because my back, legs, and glutes are exploding and this just doesn't do them justice.

In the gold / Mar 21, 2014 - 179lbs
In the black / Aug 8, 2014 - 198lbs


----------



## Seeker (Aug 9, 2014)

Filling in very nicely bro!


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 9, 2014)

5'8 hmmm...

I'd throw you around like a doll


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 9, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> 5'8 hmmm...
> 
> I'd throw you around like a doll



No need to play coy pinky.  I know you wanna fukk me


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 9, 2014)

Doing a great job Wide.  20 lbs did you good brother.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn man looking very good. I think your ready for the dark side.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

Doesn't your phone have a timer on the camera? Most do these days. Set the fukker up and take some of your back and legs.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn man looking very good. I think your ready for the dark side.



Yes. I could use a tan 



ECKSRATED said:


> Doesn't your phone have a timer on the camera? Most do these days. Set the fukker up and take some of your back and legs.



I'm sure it does. I'll play around with it and see what I can come up with


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn Wide your looking thick bro. I can't wait to see how your next meet goes. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Damn Wide your looking thick bro. I can't wait to see how your next meet goes. Keep up the hard work.



Oct 25th is looking like the next one right now. At this rate I may be in the 220 class though. IDK. I'll get smoked against those dudes


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 9, 2014)

damn hips, great job!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 9, 2014)

Wide do u do tested meets?


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wide do u do tested meets?



Yes and no. My last meet was amateur which is random tested. From what I gather if you come in jacked the **** up and total a couple grand amateur, they bust you. But the pro class is untested


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 9, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Oct 25th is looking like the next one right now. At this rate I may be in the 220 class though. IDK. I'll get smoked against those dudes



That's just few weeks after our meet. 

I'd try to gain as much as I could. Go to the meet and kick the fukkin door in and let em know who's the boss.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 11, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That's just few weeks after our meet.
> 
> I'd try to gain as much as I could. Go to the meet and kick the fukkin door in and let em know who's the boss.



Yes sir. I won't let ya down


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 11, 2014)

Kick ass Brother.  I wish you luck!


----------



## widehips71 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sitting at 215 a few weeks ago.  Forgot to write the date down so I don't remember exactly.  Still no shots of the lower half but to give some perspective, thighs are 26.5" and waist is 34.5".  Shoulders are 55"!!  I think I'm gonna pump the brakes a lil bit before pushing it further.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking swole my man.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 22, 2014)

looking great but yea, can see your holding water


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking larg man. Nice job.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 22, 2014)

Great work, impressive physique. And natty to boot!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 22, 2014)

trodizzle said:


> Great work, impressive physique. And natty to boot!



He's about as natural as a 3 titted chick with a dick!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 22, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He's about as natural as a 3 titted chick with a dick!


Hahahahahaha.

looking nice and strong wide. Big fukker


----------



## widehips71 (Oct 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hahahahahaha.
> 
> looking nice and strong wide. Big fukker



Shit brother I've got a long goddamn way to go before I'm even close to your level


----------



## losieloos (Oct 22, 2014)

Widehips don't be alarm but your neck is missing.


----------



## widehips71 (Oct 22, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Widehips don't be alarm but your neck is missing.



Necks are overrated


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow you are looking great ...


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn boy u put on some major size!!! Good job!


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 12, 2015)

Was feeling a bit narcissistic today.  My goals are no longer physique oriented, but for the sake of updating, was sitting at 214 for this one.  So for everyone that says you lose everything after coming off.... eat a big ole bag of dicks


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Was feeling a bit narcissistic today.  My goals are no longer physique oriented, but for the sake of updating, was sitting at 214 for this one.  So for everyone that says you lose everything after coming off.... eat a big ole bag of dicks



Hey Wide you lose about 20 pounds chopping that hair?? lol!   Still thick brother!!!


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sooo...223 in this one.  Yeah water weight blah blah blah IDGAF.  Wanted to get the wheels in this to show that though I may be a douche bag, I'm not an upper body only douche bag.  In Jens words, I walk the walk.  Gonna need them if I'm ever going to squat 500 anyways.  And maybe I'll put on some decent size this run, too.  Tired of being the little guy around here


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 20, 2015)

Haha that extra weight is looking big bruh!! Thats a big difference in the pics and looks more than 10lbs lol. Nice fukkin job man. Keep up the work on them wheels! Nobody likes douches that ride chickens lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2015)

Dude u definitely put on some thickness homie. Not so much in the cock department but everything else is good!! Hahaha joking. For real tho looking good and strong man.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 21, 2015)

My god Wide!! Seriously bro u put on A LOT OF SIZE!! GREAT JOB! Don't listen to Ecks, u definitely put on some major size in the PP area! F**KING AWESOME wheels brotha!


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 21, 2015)

Is that the ball gag strap hanging under the blacked out section?
Looking good my dude!


----------



## snake (Mar 21, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Wanted to get the wheels in this to show that though I may be a douche bag..



I call B.S. You wanted to get them in because they a massively huge! You aint fooling me! Now how about them calves?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 21, 2015)

ghey ghey ghey !!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2015)

snake said:


> I call B.S. You wanted to get them in because they a massively huge! You aint fooling me! Now how about them calves?


Calves? I guess it's true what steel says about you...


----------



## Seeker (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking thick! ...and your skin looks nice and soft..one rubs on the lotion


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 24, 2017)

Me widehips.  Me like deadlift.  Me like squat.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 24, 2017)

looking solid bro!


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 24, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Me widehips.  Me like deadlift.  Me like squat.



And you say you don't have wide shoulders.
Pfft...
Looking vicious.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2017)

Looking good. 

Whats the tattoo/avatar?

You still natural or have you cycled?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 24, 2017)

From that back pose it looks like you've grown wings. "Wide Back"


----------



## Seeker (Jun 24, 2017)

You've Come along nicely last couple years. Nice work. And you're still muh bitch.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 24, 2017)

Dam Wide.

Looking thickk. Id bang.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 24, 2017)

Jin said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Whats the tattoo/avatar?
> 
> You still natural or have you cycled?




Thanks man.

Combat Infantry Badge

TRT.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 24, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> From that back pose it looks like you've grown wings. "Wide Back"



Oh that was a pose?  I had no idea what I was doing haha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2017)

"Pictures have been saved to your spank bank gallery"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 24, 2017)

looking thick bro...put that mass on then chop it up u will look great


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 24, 2017)

Looks like you hit your goal of "too big for Planet Fitness."
First banned from Curves, then Planet Fitness.  You're running out of places to train.


----------



## IHI (Jun 25, 2017)

Have to get a yellow tshirt with big black letters across the shoulders that say
WIDELOAD


great work


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2017)

U really are a wide **** with some thick as arms.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 25, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U really are a wide **** with some thick as arms.



Chasing your status. Minus the body hair haha


----------



## stonetag (Jul 2, 2017)

Big guy Wide, good work.


----------

